#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-21
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<chris4585> hey robertzaccour
<robertzaccour> Just got done with a 13.5 hour shift and got a 16.5 one tomorrow afternoon
<chris4585> ouch, doesn't sound fun
<chris4585> where do you work?
<robertzaccour> Pacesetters
<robertzaccour> I love my job though
<robertzaccour> the 16.5 shift tomorrow is actually for 2 days
<robertzaccour> 3:30-midnight and then midnight-8
<chris4585> I have no idea what that is lol
<robertzaccour> I assist people that are intellectually disabled
<chris4585> ah
<robertzaccour> the hardest part about the overnight shifts is being sleepy
<cyberanger> robertzaccour: not too hard on the overnights here
<robertzaccour> cyberanger, in irc you mean?
<cyberanger> go long enough, I will be tired
<cyberanger> no, my work
<robertzaccour> cyberanger, where is that?
<cyberanger> 3 computer shops in the Chattanooga
<cyberanger> well, consistantly 3 shops, there's a few others
<robertzaccour> do you sell stuff?
<cyberanger> I do repair, networking, Unix and Linux
<cyberanger> but some of the stores also sell stuff
<robertzaccour> ah i see cool stuff
<cyberanger> one is B2B focused
<robertzaccour> whats B2B?
<robertzaccour> business to business?
<cyberanger> Bussiness 2 Bussiness, outsourced IT
<cyberanger> yeah
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<cyberanger> Linux is unique, and on top of that, so is Dial up and Asterisk
<robertzaccour> i guess you have more os options than radio shack down the street then
<robertzaccour> most computers don't come with a phone jack port these days haha
<cyberanger> so I'm in touch with shops that aren't used to some stuff
<cyberanger> but between hughesnet and dial-up, ton of rual areas that have little else
<robertzaccour> i meant as far as computer sells you offer more OS options than the other places most likely
<chris4585> robertzaccour, I don't know how but I have about 6 phone cords and probably equally that pc cards
<robertzaccour> chris4585, maybe you had dial up years ago and lost cords and bought more and found the lost ones later?
<chris4585> pretty much, actually most of them are from DSL I think, we haven't had a landline phone for 4 years or so
<robertzaccour> I don't have a house phone, but if I did it would be a magic jack
<cyberanger> not really, I'm the reason most shops offer everything
<cyberanger> just a matter of hassle
<robertzaccour> don't understand why people still pay for regular landlines, unless they save money that way as a package deal
<cyberanger> price and such
<cyberanger> ever had a power failuer
<cyberanger> or a job that required a dependable means of being reached
<robertzaccour> occasionally
<cyberanger> that's one reason
<chris4585> cyberanger, a few days ago they were stringing a new cord down our road, I was quite pleased
<cyberanger> celluar networks get overwealmed over a simple bridge collapse,
<cyberanger> and landlines don't need power
<cyberanger> there gets to a point where your SOL, but that's one reason
<robertzaccour> i know. in tornado season some days cell phones aren't a great means of communication
<robertzaccour> also having a 911 line is a good thing
<robertzaccour> better to have it and not need it than not have it and wish ya did
<cyberanger> I killed my landline, but I added redundancy when I did, becuase of all this
<cyberanger> I'm ARES & RC, I gotta be activated if needed
<robertzaccour> I haven't had a landline at home in a long time
<robertzaccour> If I did it would have to be a package deal where I spend less having a landline than not having it
<cyberanger> yeah, I wish Tennessee had a Do Not Disconnect policy
<robertzaccour> for what?
<cyberanger> a number of things change with that
<cyberanger> number one is it keeps landline 911 access open,
<cyberanger> something that'd be helpful in a disaster
<cyberanger> cell phones have to as well, but cell phones have only so many circuts, easy to overwealm
<cyberanger> compared to a landline
<robertzaccour> yeah true
<cyberanger> landlines is connected, it has a local circut
<cyberanger> still possible to overwealm a PSAP, but not as likely as overwealming all the long distance circuts
<robertzaccour> these days its not likely to drop a call unless you live in the woods, mountains, or under ground
<robertzaccour> I live underground, so I make most calls in my bedroom haha
<robertzaccour> well mostly underground
<robertzaccour> a basement style apartment
<cyberanger> in an emergency?!?
<cyberanger> not one house on fire, but citywide
<cyberanger> and keep in mind, one of those three apply to alot of tennessee
<cyberanger> (and I had never said dropped call, I said unavailable circut)
<robertzaccour> oh right
<cyberanger> 9/11, katrina, 2003 blackout, minnesota bridge collapse
<cyberanger> all events that overwealmed celluar networks, causing ARES to be activated
<cyberanger> along with the Red Cross
<cyberanger> that's my concern, a prolonged blackout, or any other event causing issues to the celluar network
<cyberanger> on top of the fact that the celluar system isn't built like the landline network
<cyberanger> celluar is allways at capacaty
<cyberanger> any spike in calls will fill the circuts
<robertzaccour> i suppose if there's a big crisis then landline is the way to go
<robertzaccour> I'm not home a lot though haha
<cyberanger> same
<cyberanger> hence my percautions
<robertzaccour> I do live in a basement style apartment though, so I might get magic jack just for freedom to talk anywhere in the house
<robertzaccour> $20/year is probably worth it
<cyberanger> besides the spyware infected xp install
<robertzaccour> cyberanger, it doesn't work with Linux?
<robertzaccour> I thought they were gonna support Linux this year
<cyberanger> nope, and it's the spyware source
<cyberanger> oh, well maybe...
<cyberanger> I don't trust them, even if I have to pay more, just safer for a more trusted company
<robertzaccour> yeah true
<robertzaccour> or like i said, If I decide to get cable and the phone saves me money instead of costs based on a package plan
<robertzaccour> i'm goin to sleep
<robertzaccour> later dude
<Juzzy> night
<Juzzy> anyone tried 11.04 yet?
<cyberanger> see ya robertzaccour
<cyberanger> Juzzy: sorta, my build, openbox, and serve
<cyberanger> server
<cyberanger> Juzzy: not the gnome or unity builds yet
<wrst> Juzzy: i am testing it
<wrst> hello Xpistos
<Xpistos> Hey daddy!
<Xpistos> Hows that baby doing?
<wrst> donig great Xpistos
<orias> o/
<wrst> hey orias
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-22
<orias> how goes it?
<cyberanger> hey everyone
<wrst> hey cyberanger!
<cyberanger> how's it going
<chibihogoshino> im sick of people thinking that japan is irradiating the us
<wrst> cyberanger going. well the baby sleeps on occasion
<cyberanger> on occasion, sounds suspiously like "whew, some quie......damn it'
<cyberanger> perhaps that's just me
<wrst> cyberanger have you read the email from Netritious?
<cyberanger> idk if I've got one from him
 * cyberanger quickly heads to his inbox
 * cyberanger curses
<cyberanger> we lost jfenn2199 too
<cyberanger> afaik
<cyberanger> (I renewed him presuming it was just a short notice for him)
<cyberanger> I'll have to get with netritious, figure out where to go from here
<wrst> on the website I will offer my meager skills to do something
<wrst> cyberangerb
<wrst> cyberanger baby time will talk later or in the morning
<cyberanger> wrst: no good if it's not used
<cyberanger> by anyone
<cyberanger> wrst: and ok
<wrst> and I can host on my server for the very temporary
<cyberanger> I can host longer, but still the matter of bots
<cyberanger> 95% bots
<cyberanger> not good
<cyberanger> my box is static ip though
<cyberanger> so that helps
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<cyberanger> hey
<robertzaccour> how goes it?
<robertzaccour> I'm at work gonna be here for a total of over 16 hours
<cyberanger> that sounds like, uh, what's the word I'm looking for .............. fun?
<robertzaccour> cyberanger, well one good thing out of it is not having to go home and go back to work tomorrow. its considered 2 shifts just back to back
<cyberanger> ah
<cyberanger> I guess that's better
<cyberanger> I think
<robertzaccour> well the rest of this week after this til midnight shift will be overnight shifts
<robertzaccour> 12-8
<robertzaccour> this one is a 330-12 then a 12-8 back to back shifts
<orias> OT?
<orias> how many users/lurkers are in memphis?
<robertzaccour> yep OT every week :)
<orias> \0/
<cyberanger> orias: a few, at this moment 4 I think
<cyberanger> question is when will they stop lurking and talk
<cyberanger> as for the leader bit, on the list, not too big a concern, we have a 2nd leader as well in memphis
<cyberanger> and I'm sure that'll come up in the next meeting
<robertzaccour> what are these meetings usually all about?
<robertzaccour> updated natty gotta restart if i'm not back then something broke and I'll try again in a couple days haha
<cyberanger> robertzaccour: the actual meetings, or the meetups
<robertzaccour> back
<cyberanger> robertzaccour: the actual meetings, or the meetups
<cyberanger> ?
<robertzaccour> cyberanger, both
<cyberanger> meetups (like the release party) is just a convinent excuse to leave the matrix for a party
<cyberanger> the meetings are whatever needs to be said mostly planning future events
<cyberanger> leadership issues
<cyberanger> loco approval process
<cyberanger> meetups are pretty much a party, the meetings will make more sense in a few days
<cyberanger> kinda a watch it happen and "OH!"
<robertzaccour> If I don't have internet access with my laptop then I'll be rockin android irc for the meeting :)
<cyberanger> similar here I think
<cyberanger> I think I might actually have to have another leader run it
<cyberanger> my birthday, family might want be to set it aside
<robertzaccour> Is it recommended for active members to have expert level proficiency in Linux? Mine is little more than basic
<cyberanger> the word is intrest, not experence of proficiency (however that is an added bonus ;-))
<robertzaccour> oh i see
<cyberanger> your covered
<robertzaccour> I'm no programmer, have helped fix a few bugs though
<cyberanger> I'm a sysadmin, different breed too
<cyberanger> file and debug I can do, maybe code Hello World in some languages, but focus on Admin duties
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<robertzaccour> I mainly just learn what I need to as I go. No interest in extensive stuff I'm mostly just a user haha
<cyberanger> robertzaccour: gotta start somewhere, I'd been there too (little more than need, technically, but most linux users have some curousity attached too)
<wrst> cyberanger: you around?
<Xpistos> Morning
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos!
<Xpistos> And how is the little bundle of joy doing today?
<wrst> doing well making her first dr. visit today
<Xpistos> My wife is in love with the baby! She say the picture and started talking about how cute and that she wants another one.
<Xpistos> So I told her she is going to have to fight you for that one cause this shop is closed!
<Xpistos> Oh FYI, if you see a short puerto rican with glasses and a crazy look in her eyes ... call the cops@
<wrst> ha ha Xpistos ok :)
<wrst> thanks for the heads up!
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> cyberanger: how are you doing?
<cyberanger> fairly well
<cyberanger> and you?
<wrst> yes doing well
<wrst> cyberanger: curious how much is a linode server?
<wrst> cyberanger: i am wondering if it might be worth having a loco one to host the website on and could do some cool things like allow shell access and that type of thing for those who donate to the cause
<cyberanger> 20 a month
<wrst> hmm probably a little pricey then isn't it cyberanger, does that sound like a horrible idea?
<wrst> if it were cost effective
<cyberanger> the problem I see with the website is ~5% is people, and I bet ~90% of that is spurred by us in IRC, esp around meetings
<wrst> yeah i agree cyberanger i'm just wondering... i mean we need a site but at the same time what we have obviously isn't serving a good purpose, is that a fair assessment?
<cyberanger> mostly
<wrst> we do have several loco members who aren't in irc, but don't use email either... i wonder if they are or even want to be active etc
<cyberanger> not all locos have a site
<wrst> true, true
<cyberanger> and some locos have underutilized sites
<wrst> just thinking linode woudl be cool and we could also have a "community shell" that could help a lot of people but that in itself woudl be a huge headache also
<cyberanger> our usage shows that something is wrong, that part is clear
<cyberanger> and that's an issue
<cyberanger> how much we'd have to lock it down, to be another underutilized service
<cyberanger> I mean, it is a thought
<wrst> yes exactly just a thought :)
<wrst>  i know you and i both use a shell sometimes
<wrst> and that might be all the interest there would be :)
<Xpistos> it's hard to know howmuch server or how much website you actually need for thigns
<wrst> true Xpistos
<Xpistos> so are things settling down for you wrst. Baby and mom are home now?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: it's easy to know right now, what we have isn't right though
<cyberanger> unfortunately
<Xpistos> roger
<wrst> Xpistos: yeah things are getting to what i think will be normal
<Xpistos> good
<cyberanger> ~5% is human traffic, and I'd suspect ~90% is related to here, or carrying a link to our forum, launchpad, webchat.freenode.net
<wrst> but anyway cyberanger just throwing some thoughts out there, that came to me in the shower :)
<wrst> i would suspect you are correct cyberanger
<cyberanger> I have a hard time seeing supporting WP on a site that is so static as ours, seems like supporting WP more than any page viewers
<wrst> cyberanger: i would pull more to a drupal site personally
<wrst> its better for static content but you can also do bloggin etc if you desire
<cyberanger> that could be done, same issue, supporting drupal more than page viewers
<wrst> hmm not for sure if i'm following what you mean there now that I think about it cyberanger? :)
<cyberanger> spending more time keeping drupal, joomla, wordpress up to date, than people viewing drupal, joomla, wordpress
<cyberanger> disportionate amount of overhead
<wrst> not so much i don't think drupal isn't bad and the update process is pretty painless when you need to
<cyberanger> unlike a desktop, there is more involvement, if not in the update itself
<cyberanger> then in keeping it locked down, secure versions
<cyberanger> all of which static html overrules
<cyberanger> becuase there is nothing for things to latch onto
<wrst> agreed there cyberanger
<wrst> i am not so gifted with html :)
<wrst> but you are correct, you have to deal with databases all sorts of junk
<cyberanger> that's fine, most of our stuff is static
<cyberanger> the blog, calendar, meeting dates, that's all that changes
<cyberanger> I can embed the calendar in the site, from google calendar
<cyberanger> minor risk there
<cyberanger> the meeting date is on the wiki, presto
<cyberanger> the blog bit is tricky
<cyberanger> on one hand, I think we should have it, on the other, so rarely used, mostly by netritious I think, and he's giving it up
<cyberanger> what I'm thinking then, is a tag on blogs, I link to a members blog, with that tag only
<cyberanger> then any member can post, via their blog
<cyberanger> keeps everything static, small
<cyberanger> easy to migrate in a jam
<cyberanger> much easier to maintain too
<wrst> yeah google calendar is wonderful too i think :)
<cyberanger> wrst: note how all that is hosted elsewhere, for free, by people paid to manage it (blog aside, but they can use professional hosting, or choose to maintain it themselves)
<wrst> well the blog stuff really doesn't seem to work anyway, because when a blog is written no one responds so it leads someone like me that would enjoy bloggin really saying what's the use if no one reads it :)
<cyberanger> which is why I take the approach of linking personal blogs
<cyberanger> readers like it, keep reading it, members choose to have it or not
<cyberanger> not all or none, but each member chooses
<wrst> i have no issue with that approach at all
<cyberanger> good news is jfenn2199 is still a west tn leader
<cyberanger> just didn't get the chance to update his membership quickly enough
<wrst> yes i caught that sounds like he should be back around in a week or two which is good
<cyberanger> did he metion something in here too?
<wrst> got an email or something i thought
<cyberanger> hrm
<wrst> cyberanger: i get info in so many different ways i can't remember where i get it :)
<wrst> yes email
<cyberanger> well, I don't recall saying a week or two
<cyberanger> otherwise I'd think it was me
<wrst> check thy mail cyberanger :)
<wrst> well whenever it gets finished Still working...
<cyberanger> oh, I do, just not at this higher than usual rate
<wrst> ok there you go cyberanger
<cyberanger> and you just forwarded it why, lol
<cyberanger> gmail was smart, tossed it into the proper list folder, stripped out the body since there was no difference
<cyberanger> oh well
<cyberanger> :-)
<wrst> well that is pretty smart
<wrst> much smarter than me
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, I filter and sort my mail, and the loco sees a post a month or so
<cyberanger> so I check daily
<cyberanger> and yesterday and today you metioned it before I'd check (around 10 except a meeting night)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> i'm not that fancy
<cyberanger> you use gmail, nothing fancy about it, lol
<wrst> yeah that is true :)
<cyberanger> just a member of a few lugs, all of TN's afaik, plus west nc lug in asheville
<wrst> cool cyberanger
<cyberanger> and with that, a few too many emails
<cyberanger> for just an inbox approach
<cyberanger> (not to metion everything else)
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour> hey power ranger
<robertzaccour> i mean cyberanger
<wrst> hey robertzaccour
<robertzaccour> hey wrst
<robertzaccour> whats wrst stand for?
<robertzaccour> is it an acronym?
<wrst> nah just a bunch of letters really robertzaccour :)
<robertzaccour> ah ok
<robertzaccour> my nickname is first name last name
<wrst> actually parts of my name
<robertzaccour> same for my gmail
<robertzaccour> did ya leave out the o for worst?
<cyberanger> hrm, somebody's in a different mood today
<cyberanger> oh, wait that's me, a day off, woot
<wrst> nah didn't mean to robertzaccour :D
<wrst> but that works
<robertzaccour> I decided to ask another staff member for their sunday instead of taking a day off last sunda
<robertzaccour> sunday
<robertzaccour> I missed a couple days from pneumonia and wanted to make that up
<robertzaccour> I wonder when Android will come preinstalled on computers
<wrst> robertzaccour: did you ever get updated up to natty?
<wrst> i noticed that over in #cooklug
<robertzaccour> wrst, yes I did
<robertzaccour> wrst, so far no breakage
<wrst> how do you like unity?
<wrst> and robertzaccour its fairly stable now i think
<robertzaccour> wrst, its still a little slow, but fairly stable
<robertzaccour> and not complete yet
<robertzaccour> in the applications launcher the pop down button menu in the upper right is useless atm nothing is clickable and it doesn't scroll back up kinda just sticks down
<wrst> yes, and i wasn't for sure on the speed if it was just me since i've been using arch and natty or if it really was slow
<robertzaccour> If It doesn't improve significantly I'll switch to Xfce
<robertzaccour> not a fan of KDE and Gnome 3 is too dumbed down for me
<robertzaccour> and gnome shell is just dumb imo
<robertzaccour> Xfce might just be what saves the Linux desktop from, IMO, stupid UIs
<wrst> well robertzaccour, KDE if it worked like it should really would be my choice, and gnome has always worked, while not pretty it worked well, so i may go cyberanger and just go cli
<robertzaccour> the only thing I do in cli is sudo apt-get install whatever
<robertzaccour> I'm a very basic user I suppose lol
<robertzaccour> I could use it for more but not really for my taste
<wrst> that's the great thing about ubuntu, when everything is working you shouldn't have to use the cli period
<chibihogoshino> xfce is the shit
<Xpistos> chibihogoshino: Yeah, I like it a bit
<chibihogoshino> i like it better than gnome
<Xpistos> well it is like gnome jr
<chibihogoshino> ll
<chibihogoshino> eh.. lol
<Xpistos> I like openbox the best, but I like all the gtk apps so I use xfce and make it look like openbox
<chibihogoshino> ob and xfce feel more like what linux should be like
<Xpistos> yep
<wrst> Xpistos: i'm going evil i'm downloading linux mint debian
<Xpistos> my wife is using that
<wrst> i like the rolling part and the debian part, and the not having to wrestle with drivers in debian part
<Xpistos> so what is the difference between Mint Debian and Mint 10?
<wrst> debian is based on debian. testing not ubuntu
<wrst> and is a rolling release
<wrst> Xpistos: i'm not about to fall off the ubuntu wagon but wanting to check it out
<cyberanger> wrst: debian is based on debian?
<cyberanger> ;-)
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> has anyone seen the news about debian CUT?
<wrst> hmm cyberanger linux mint debian is based on debian cyberanger :)
<wrst> chris4585: i have seen that looks exciting to me
<chris4585> wrst, it would be awesome if Ubuntu adopted that sort of model..
<wrst> i'm a fan of rolling releases chris4585
<wrst> only thin is when gnome 3.0 comes out i'm curious what my arch install is going to do
<chris4585> same
<chris4585> wrst, I believe the classic desktop will still be supported
<chris4585> I'm not sure if updates will automatically get you there.. or what
<wrst> sounds like they will
<chris4585> but I know it will still be in the repos for arch
<chris4585> at least thats what I've heard
<wrst> python 3 hit the repos and replaced python2 that was a headache :)
<wrst> had to redirect some apps to python2 since they didn't work with python 3
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> doesn't arch have both available like ubuntu?
<wrst> in a limited way got to program some
<chris4585> I should try arch again soon...
<chris4585> I miss it so
<wrst> yes but python 3 become python, and python  (2) became python2 so if a package directed to python it went to python 3 not 2
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> i'm in a distro trying mood, but want to stay in the debian realm of things i think :)
<chris4585> I'd like to try the gnome3 fallback desktop, it looks.. the same as classic gnome but with some things fixed under the hood I hear
<chris4585> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/classic-gnome-3-beta-2-video-no-shell.html
<wrst> chris4585: that sounds nice
<chris4585> I really like the new adwaita theme for gtk3
<wrst> yes me too
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-23
<cyberanger> wrst: btw, I'm glad your considering heading further into CLI
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<cyberanger> hey
<Xpistos> morning everybody
<Xpistos> wrst
<Xpistos> baby wrst
<wrst> hey Xpistos
<wrst> how are you doing?
<Xpistos> Tired. Late nights
<Xpistos> early mornings
<wrst> yes that i know :)
<wrst> oh Xpistos i'm trying out Linux Mint DE
<Xpistos> how do you like it
<wrst> its pretty good, i'm updating still
<wrst> since the disk was spun in DEC
<cyberanger> wrst: if you like that, you should really try CB
<wrst> CB?
<wrst> cyberanger: ^
<cyberanger> CrunchBang
<wrst> ohh
<wrst> i have thought about it
<wrst> i think the next distro i will try will be debian cut when there are some releases of it
<chris4585> wrst, have you tried sidux?
<wrst> i did at one time but been a while chris4585
<wrst> i was hoping that Mint DE would have my broadcom wireless easy to get going but that was not the case so i will have to mess with that some it appears
<chris4585> I haven't heard much from them in a while, although I'm a little out of the loop
<wrst> me either
<netritious> good morning locotn
<wrst> morning netritious hows it going out west?
<netritious> going well...supposed to get some rain today but it *is* spring after all
<netritious> how about yourself wrst?
<wrst> pretty good netritious just getting some work done
<wrst> hello pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> sup wrst
<pace_t_zulu> how's it going
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<wrst> its going well pace_t_zulu how about with you?
<pace_t_zulu> i see netritious is stepping down... haven't had a chance to really respond to that... i can't really do the hosting... but i can help with the management and programming for sure
<pace_t_zulu> it's going well here too wrst, ty
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: how far along is you wife?
<wrst> she has delivered pace_t_zulu, one week old baby girl
<pace_t_zulu> congratulations to you both wrst!
<pace_t_zulu> what's her name?
<pace_t_zulu> you can pm me that if you want
<wrst> Brianna Kate pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> lovely name wrst
<wrst> there is nothing secret in the world any way pace_t_zulu :)
<wrst> thanks
<wrst> pace_t_zulu:
<netritious> how's it going pace_t_zulu
<netritious> hosting is taken care of... Svpernova09 has it covered
<pace_t_zulu> hey netritious sorry to hear you're stepping down... no worries though
<pace_t_zulu> netritious: i can help with the programming side of things
<netritious> it's already been moved, just waiting for cyberanger (or someone with domain control access) to update the name server entries
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: just not enough time in the day :/
<pace_t_zulu> i hear ya netritious
<netritious> this past sun realized I had completely forgotten to organize the meetup for this past sat, and subsequently realized I just didn't have time anymore
<netritious> and since W TN had two POC I figured it would be covered
<Svpernova09> DNS is already updated for me, but that could just be your A records since I was poking at it.
<netritious> Svpernova09: the NS entries have been updated?
<Svpernova09> hmm, whois still shows old dns.
<Svpernova09> Negative
<Svpernova09> not according to godaddy's whois. whois.org is flagging a weird error.
<netritious> I think that's just whois.org...
<netritious> "whois ubuntu-tennessee.org" shows correctly
<Svpernova09> Could be
<netritious> at least it looks correct
<netritious> yeah A records working great, just got to update those NS and transfer will be complete, but has to be someone with domain control, and I know cyberanger has access not sure who else does though
<cyberanger> netritious: that someone should be you and pace too, but I don't mind doing it
<cyberanger> netritious: so just let me know
<netritious> i think at some point in time you sent me an email cyberanger, and I looked for it but not found...so please do by all means go ahead and upadte
<cyberanger> update to what
<netritious> that was kinda the reason for spreading it around in the first place I thought, you know, someone host the site, some get the domain, someone get the cert, etc
<netritious> get my post to the list from yesterday?
<cyberanger> yeah, right as I asked that (that list has been once a month, I check it once a day, realized it's probally there)
<netritious> ns3.secure-trans.net and ns4.secure-trans.net
<cyberanger> it's in the email
<cyberanger> well, was the site ever spread out, if you just shut the box off, who had a copy to bring it back up
<netritious> Joe
<netritious> Svpernova09:
<Svpernova09> yo
<netritious> sorry Svpernova09 was answering cyberanger
<Svpernova09> np
<netritious> cyberanger: the site was backed up nightly around 1 am
<netritious> remotely until the problems a few weeks ago
<cyberanger> he had a copy of it before this email, and never was on that admin team, shoot
<netritious> but working on integration with S3 when I have time
<cyberanger> and I guess I gotta resend the dns info, and figure out where things sit
<netritious> there is a plugin in the install to backup the site cyberanger
<netritious> has been there from day 1
<netritious> backs up the files, config, and mysql, prompts for d/l
<cyberanger> didn't know that, ok, and only the admin team and Poc's have that?
<netritious> so I guess the better question is, since you have admin access to WP, why don't you have a backup? :D
<netritious> yes cyberanger
<netritious> it was never my intention to "control" the site or anything of that nature
<netritious> I know there are at least five admins atm
<netritious> POCs and Svpernova09
<cyberanger> I had PoCs and wrst, that's no good
<netritious> wrst is admin too
 * wrst resents being called no good
<wrst> :)
<netritious> +1 wrst
<cyberanger> so PoCs, wrst and Svpernova09 have at least have a peice
<wrst> well netritious more than likely true it just hurts :)
<cyberanger> wrst: it's no good that not all of our site admins had full access
<netritious> "You can't handle the truth!"
<wrst> ha ha netritious very true
<cyberanger> lol
<netritious> they did
<netritious> cyberanger: they did from the beginning
<cyberanger> how did Svpernova09 get DNS info, I never sent it to him afaik
<netritious> ericG, w4ett, and pace_t_zulu, mac9416 (worked on the design) and myself
<cyberanger> since he isn't on my list
<netritious> not sure I understand the question
<cyberanger> and ericG never got DNS info (he was already gone)
<netritious> Svpernova09 does not have access to the DNS cyberanger
<netritious> and if I ever did I don't now
<netritious> I think I logged in once when you first sent it
<cyberanger> I GPG'd it to all PoC's, plus wrst
<cyberanger> which at the time, was you, jfenn2199, pace_t_zulu, wrst, and myself (linuxman410 at the time did not have GPG info, that I think is fixed now)
<netritious> I'm sure you did cyberanger, like I said I think I logged in once when you first set it up, or maybe a few weeks after
<cyberanger> sounds like you had more admins I wasn't aware of, that also needed this info
<netritious> WP admins do not necessarily need DNS admin access
<netritious> but that's up to whom ever would need to make that decision
<cyberanger> we already did, same vote you and I +1'd
<netritious> cool
<cyberanger> and that vote was forming a team to have that all
<netritious> yeah sounds right
<cyberanger> it's no big, it's working as it should
<cyberanger> no single point
<cyberanger> is failing
<wrst> you know i'm not so wild about voting we need a benevolent dictator ! :)
<netritious> yep, I'm of the same opinion cyberanger :)
<netritious> whoops, I meant wrst :P
<netritious> lol
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> i think libya may have a dictator they need to trade off
<cyberanger> wrst: ok, The Beatings will stop when Moral improves, my first decree
 * wrst screams ouch
 * cyberanger grabs his kicking boots and whip
<wrst> cyberanger: i know what the website needs
<cyberanger> premature pain, 10 more lashes
<wrst> clipart... lots of clipart
<wrst> and .gif dancing images
<netritious> lol
<wrst> and music that starts playing on loading
<netritious> that would totally rock wrst
<cyberanger> wrst: in other words, you want geocities to host it
<netritious> lol
<wrst> yes... netritious, cyberanger here you go one i would model it after: http://www.amazinggracebaptistchurchkjv.com/
<wrst> the content is of a bunch of crazy people  but still the site...w ell i guess it well reflects that actually :)
<netritious> I created a page or two for an old lady that wanted it for a home page to easily click to get to Oprah and some cooking show web sites back in 98? 99? something like that
<wrst> and combine that site with this one: http://www.psalm118.org/
<wrst> sorry but nutty churches have the worse sites for some reason
<wrst> ha ha netritious :)
<netritious> :D
<netritious> and I think for search I linked Ask Jeeves
<wrst> ha ha wow
<netritious> yeah the web was terrible mostly back then, design wise anyway
<wrst> yes but really no one knew what to do it was just getting going
<wrst> in 98 what 3 years?
<netritious> well longer than that actually
<netritious> 93 was when it was opened for commerce
<wrst> didn't the www get going in 95?
<wrst> ahh ok netritious
<netritious> but the internet was around before 93...i think it started in 79? maybe even 69
<cyberanger> ok, changed, needs time to push out
<netritious> ty cyberanger
<cyberanger> (usually we see it in less than a half hour, could be up to 48 hours)
<wrst> i think 60's netritious with darpanet
<wrst> while algore was still to young to create it i think :D
<netritious> "...the first two nodes of what would become the ARPANET were interconnected between Kleinrock's Network Measurement Center at the UCLA's School of Engineering and Applied Science and Douglas Engelbart's NLS system at SRI International (SRI) in Menlo Park, California, on 29 October 1969."
<wrst> cool netritious :)
<netritious> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet
<wrst> i bet the connection speed wish lightning fast
<netritious> lol
<netritious> yeah you had a lot of ram if you had 512K
<netritious> heck 64k depending on what decade I guess
<wrst> commodore 64 was my first computer netritious
<netritious> anyway the first time I accessed arpanet was through CCI BBS in Memphis
<netritious> it was boring as hell compared to the BBS though
<netritious> that is an awesome computer wrst
<wrst> its amazing how things have changed netritious
<netritious> yeah
<wrst> i started college in 1996, we accessed email through an old VAX system graduated in 2000 webmail etc etc etc
<netritious> nice
<netritious> MS?
<wrst> yeah netritious great for games that were acquired through questionable means
<netritious> winders?
<netritious> ha ha
<wrst> UNIX
<netritious> no when you went to webmail
<netritious> the webmail was on unix too?
<wrst> yes but still hosted on that same UNIX system just provided a web interface actually i think it is still that way
<netritious> nice
<wrst> yeah just a web interface to access the UNIX system
<netritious> well enough of all this reminiscing...making feel like I'm 60 already
<wrst> i remember having a crazy old professor for a class that had 2nd year acccounting majors trying to program cobol
<wrst> that was a joy
<netritious> omg cobol no thx
<wrst> 2nd year accounting majors for the most part arent' CLI UNIX type folks luckily i was
<netritious> fortran was my introduction to programming in HS
<netritious> but believe it or not I didn't do so well lol
<netritious> it wasn't BASIC enough
<wrst> i have never been a programmer but did have to do that an a little of VB for another class I took, I took a lot of MIS classes
<wrst> BASIC oh yes i had to do some of that also :)
<netritious> I was still writing BASIC in 2002 for MS-DOS programs with qbasic lol
<wrst> ha ha
<netritious> you know how it is in the accounting biz wrst...
<wrst> but the good ol commodore 64 was a lot of fun i run an emulator on occasion just for fun
<netritious> there are still today companies that use an MS-DOS program to run there inventory lol
<wrst> yes netritious change is a dirty word
<netritious> ok, maybe not, but maybe
<wrst> yes for sure netritious i know a place that was atleast last year still using an old dos deal for their costing system
<netritious> In 2005 I helped a company in Memphis move form a "CMS 2000" machine, which was an 8088/8087 with a 20M HDD lol
<netritious> wow wrst, it still amazes me lol
<wrst> wow :)
<wrst> that is soemthign else
<netritious> it was networked though...an old ISA 1 Mbps? I think that was it, but used the old MS peer-to-peer networking protocol
<netritious> now they use MS Access database
<wrst> ugh... that's not really better is it?
<netritious> for them it was
<wrst> i have a great hatred for access
<wrst> maybe undeserved but just always hated it :)
<netritious> and I got to brush up on my BASIC
<netritious> lol
<wrst> ha ha
<netritious> I am almost positive it was MS-DOS 3.3, which I upgraded to MS-DOS 6, which the software refused to run then (idk why) so tried MS-DOS 5 and worked, which meant I could run QBASIC apps
<netritious> so wrote an app that just ran a looped request to the DB via command.com and wrote out to CSV
<netritious> took about a week to finish since it kept filling up the poor 20 MB hdd
<wrst> netritious: i can't imagine trying to use a 20 MB HDD
<netritious> the bounty was $1000 and I was pretty sure I could figure it out
<wrst> well that could motivate someone to use a 20MB HDD money=great motivator for me
<netritious> wrst: exactly
<wrst> :)
<netritious> wrst: I tried an old IBM micro channel card in an ISA slot connected to a 80 MB hdd but couldn't get the system to recognize it so added a free space check to the loop which really slowed it down, but it did the trick
<wrst> well if you are using a 20MB HDD is speed really a factor? :)
<netritious> from there just imported the CSV into Access, wrote a few VBA forms, done
<netritious> yes, when the company is using the DB at the same time it is a factor :)
<wrst> ahh :)
<netritious> but they promised not to add inventory until it was done, so it worked out
<netritious> I'm pretty sure BASIC is dead now though lol
<netritious> in the past decade I have taught myself ASP, PHP, and Delphi turbo pascal and became pretty  proficient in each, some Cold Fusion (::gag::), a little perl, a tiny smidgen of python, etc etc...whatever comes my way that pays I'm game usually
<netritious> a little C++/.Net too
<netritious> my latest is BASH and I'm loving it
<chris4585> bash <3
<netritious> chris4585: BASH is about as close to BASIC as it gets I think lol
<cyberanger> netritious: well, good news, OpenDNS has the new record
<cyberanger> I have the old record cached in my server (gotta do a purge tonight anyhow) and it's also cached on Google's Public DNS
<cyberanger> so it is propagating
<cyberanger> looks like your records are for 3600, so tomorow it'll be taken care of for everybody
<cyberanger> looks like Svpernova09 has a higher record, double at least
<chibihogoshino> i worship his shadow
<cyberanger> oh, and if that's true netritious, I'm a fan to the closest thing to BASIC ;-)
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: I don't follow
<chibihogoshino> lexx reference
<chibihogoshino> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEQzyZb84dU
<cyberanger> ah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-24
<vychune> o/
<wrst> wow exciting day in here!
<chris4585> I know wrst I can barely keep up with all the joins/parts
<wrst> ha ha yeah chris4585
<wrst> well chris4585 i tried Linux Mint Debian Edition out... bleh
<chris4585> what about the KDE edition?
<wrst> it would be alright probably, i was thinking that the debian version would be like the ubuntu based ones with drivers and what not already ready to use, but its just pretty much debian testing made pretty
<wrst> and really what's the use of that if i'm going to all of that misery i will just use the real deal
<chris4585> yeah... I thought they had it easier then that? I guess not.. thats a bit disappointing
<wrst> well i haev followed 5 different guides for broadcom wireless and so far no good
<wrst> with archlinux atlest you go to the doc you do what it says and it works
<chris4585> archlinux wiki <3
<wrst> i should have went to the debian docs instead of the linux mint i think because it was all a combo of cli and gui stuff and i prefer to stay one or the other for the most part when fixing something
<cyberanger> wrst: I agree (translation: wrst agrees, CLI Rules
<wrst> well cyberanger i have found usually when solutions involve both it gets confusing
<cyberanger> if [ $confusing = $CLIsimplier ]; then; echo I agree ;-)
<cyberanger> and yeah, gets to a point where you sorta go "At this point might as well finish in the CLI"
<wrst> yeah cyberanger somethings like the wireless issue i had are better solved through the CLI
<cyberanger> wrst: and I find the cli is more consistant
<cyberanger> for a number of things
<cyberanger> wrst: do you like the cli more now, or at least getting more comfortable with it
<wrst> oh i've been comfortable for some time cyberanger :) i still like my mouse :)
 * cyberanger set mousetrap
<cyberanger> wrst: for IRC? seems like a waste of a cat toy
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<wrst> no mouse on my Android cyberanger
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<orias> o/
<wrst> hey robertzaccour, orias
<robertzaccour> I wonder if there's something like Pinnacle Studio for LInux
<robertzaccour> trying to capture stuff with my dazzle
<wrst> i have no clue robertzaccour, i'm not for sure what pinnacle stuid is or a dazzle :)
<robertzaccour> dazzle captures audio/video from devices like a game console, dvd player, etc
<wrst> http://alternativeto.net/software/pinnacle-studio/
<robertzaccour> and you can capture the video with dazzle software or other software to the computer
<robertzaccour> wrst, thats what I'm going through atm just asking if anyone knew of anything for sure :)
<wrst> http://videocardsgraphics.net/video-cards-graphics/video-cards/external-video-card/inputting-external-video-with-usb-dazzle-in-ubuntu
<wrst> well for just straight up video editing PiTiVi i think is good... kdenlive is good also
<wrst> openshot seems to have some promise i would just suggest trying several to find what works best for you
<robertzaccour> wrst, I'm goint through the list to see if anything works
<robertzaccour> vlc supposedly does, but tried it and it only captures my webcam
<wrst> yeah i'm sure there is something that will do it
<robertzaccour> maybe if i could temporarily disable my webcam, or have it be used by another application when vlc is running
<chris4585> robertzaccour, what is a dazzle?
<chris4585> oh nvm
<chris4585> robertzaccour, you mean a tvtuner?
<robertzaccour> chris4585, i think
<robertzaccour> chris4585, its an external usb capture device
<vychune> o/
<chris4585> robertzaccour, in vlc you have to specify the device if its either /dev/video0 or /dev/video1
<robertzaccour> chris4585, a lot of people use it for recording video game play
<chris4585> robertzaccour, ah you could do: ls /dev | grep video
<chris4585> and see what there are
<chris4585> my tvtuner is /dev/video0 while my webcam is /dev/video1
<robertzaccour> ok vlc seems to work now, but its not in color
<chris4585> hrm, that I'm not sure about..
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-25
<vychune> hey guys whats good
<chibihogoshino> not to much here ..
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> oh well
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: guess that's good
<chibihogoshino> sometimes yeah
<chibihogoshino> nothing can get overwhelming
<cyberanger> and this time?
<cyberanger> I agree on that
<chibihogoshino> nothing new.. over here ..
<chibihogoshino> listening to the fallout new vegas sound track
<cyberanger> cool
<chibihogoshino> found out ustream has separate video and audio channels
<Juzzy> http://www.wsmv.com/news/27295672/detail.html
<cyberanger> man, this is a killer hockey game
<chibihogoshino> i really like this http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=828
<wrst> good morning
<vychune> morning
<wrst> how are you doing vychune?
<vychune> good
<wrst> great
<vychune> just got killed in #midsouthmakers
<wrst> what?
<vychune> yeah just logged back on
<wrst> they kick you vychune?
<vychune> yes
<wrst> what did you do?
<wrst> :P
<vychune> i accidentlly put my nickserv password in to the chan
<vychune> how have you been
<starsprout> howdy
<wrst> starsprout: where have you been???
<wrst> and how have you been???
<wrst> etc and etc
<starsprout> I'm well. been super-busy, some travel too
<Juzzy> http://juzzy.com/index.php/tech-blog/51-timestamp-vmstat
<starsprout> I'm getting gnome errors on my 64-bit machine. Yesterday I accidently filled up the hard drive...
<starsprout> and then it couldn't complete today's update
<starsprout> now I can't boot into it.
<starsprout> how do I boot into a root prompt?
<starsprout> and/or how can I empty the trash and re-run the update?
<wrst> well starsprout easiest way might just be to use a live cd to access your disk that way
<Xpistos> What up bitches!
<wrst> hey Xpistos
<wrst> welcome pace_t_zulu_
<pace_t_zulu_> hi wrst
<wrst> how are you doing pace_t_zulu_?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-26
<cyberanger> quiet night here
<chibihogoshino> its been quiet in here lately
<cyberanger> hope it doesn
<cyberanger> t stay that way
<chibihogoshino> 19 people .. it should be a little more active
<chibihogoshino> have you watched katz at all ?
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: ^^
<cyberanger> no
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> he is still broadcasting
<chibihogoshino> every day since the tsunami happened
<cyberanger> I get the feeling that's not a mainstream news source then
<chibihogoshino> lol.. no
<chibihogoshino> he is translating the japanese news
<cyberanger> ah
<cyberanger> that explains that
<chibihogoshino> he is doing a great job .. i just wish he could get back to his normal show.
<cyberanger> I get translations from mainstream, raw feeds, satellite photos
<cyberanger> guess that's part of why
<chibihogoshino> its behind and not always right
<cyberanger> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2011/03/21/tanks-deploy-in-yemen-capital-as-top-general-defects/
<cyberanger> what's behind and not always right?
<chibihogoshino> thats not news from japan tho
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: yeah, I know, I've gotta follow the Middle East too
<chibihogoshino> oh
<cyberanger> and that's one that's not really hit the mainstream much
<cyberanger> I follow everything, right now that
<cyberanger> s here, japan, middle east and canada
 * cyberanger still hasn't gotten used to all his different keyboards
<chibihogoshino>  different ?
<cyberanger> esp the netbook, but yeah, netbook, laptop, desktop (and a few different boards) and smartphone
<cyberanger> and this one hasn't been used alot lately
<chibihogoshino> heh. damn
<chibihogoshino> you could get a usb switch
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: for what?
<cyberanger> hey Kurisu_Yamato
<chibihogoshino> use the same keyboard for all the computers
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: not doable
<cyberanger> desktop is PS/2
<cyberanger> and netbook to laptop are hardwired
<cyberanger> and it's the netbook and laptop really throwing the curveball
<cyberanger> 42% to 98% to a multimedia full size
<cyberanger> (lest I forget the smartphone, all thumbs there, but I'm used to that now)
<cyberanger> nothing usb really
<chibihogoshino> you can use usb on a laptop .. the desktop dosnt have a usb port ?
<cyberanger> has one, my boards are ps/2
<cyberanger> and why carry a keyboard and a laptop
<cyberanger> or bulky keyboard and slim netbook
<chibihogoshino> heh.. i was thinking .. using them all in the same room
<cyberanger> yeah, I don't work that way
<cyberanger> too much desire for mobility to sit still for only three computers
<cyberanger> (if you can call a netbook a computer)
<Kurisu_Yamato> oh hi guys. Sorry, a little busy on some other channels, I always autojoin this one... Hope things are going well. ANd yes, I think you can call a netbook a computer, as it has the normal guts and such. :D
<cyberanger> while I disagree on calling it normal, underpowered guts and such I'll settle for ;-)
<chibihogoshino> its great for basic things
<cyberanger> and some niches
<cyberanger> but this is more underpowered than most
<cyberanger> Asus EEE 2G surf
<Kurisu_Yamato> I mean normal as in it isn't a tabletPC, ipad, or whatever. XD
<cyberanger> right, just soldered on RAM and SSD
<wrst> anyone around this morning familiar with using xrandr commands?
<chris4585> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/ubuntu-software-center-lets-you-test.html
<wrst> hey chris4585
<starsprout> heheh...never update when your hard disk is full :-o
<starsprout> however my trusty boot disk helped me empty trash, then I could blindly type "sudo apt-get update" and -whew!- hooray
<vychune> o/
<chibihogoshino> vychune dosnt stay long
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-27
<wrst> no chibihogoshino he just raises his hand and leaves :)
<vychune> o/
<vychune> helloooooooooooooooooooooooo
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-19
<wrst> Omnifrog: how is your computer doing?
<Omnifrog> I'm playing with open suse right now
<Omnifrog> it's not bad!
<wrst> Omnifrog: i think for kde it might work well
<wrst> and you have the tumbleweed deal to go rolling if you desire and the one click install stuff is very comparable with ppas maybe better in some regards
<Omnifrog> tumbleweed?
<Omnifrog> I've seen the term in some documentation
<Omnifrog> it's been years since I last used Suse
<wrst> i don't know a lot about it but it somehow puts you in rolling release mose
<wrst> i have heard good things about it
<Omnifrog> right now I'm building deps for IDJC
<Omnifrog> ffmpeg is confusing me
<wrst> ffmpeg always confuses me
<wrst> are you having to build it from source for some reason too?
<Omnifrog> it's not in the repos
<wrst> ffmpeg??
<wrst> Omnifrog: did you add the repo for it?
<wrst> http://forums.opensuse.org/blogs/caf4926/opensuse-12-3-multi-media-restricted-format-installation-guide-126/
<Omnifrog> probably not
<wrst> looks like you can do a one click isntall from here: http://opensuse-community.org/Restricted_formats
<wrst> or actually here: http://opensuse-community.org/Restricted_formats/12.3
<wrst> if i'm not mistaken that adds the repo installs the software and autoupdates etc all with just clicking on that in firefox
<wrst> don't think it works with chromium/chrome
<Omnifrog> ooh, that is enormously helpful, thanks!
<wrst> yeah they make it really easy on most things even if not included
<wrst> this is a good place to search also: http://software.opensuse.org/search
<Unit193> Actually, Debian systems do that with apturl. :)
<wrst> Unit193: yes I know but he isn't on a debian system :P
<Unit193> I know. :P
<wrst> and also if i had used kubuntu since 11.04 i would never touch another deb based system!
<Omnifrog> I haven't used Suse since 2005?
<Omnifrog> it's been a while
<wrst> Omnifrog: I'm guessing it has improved :)
<frog_> IDJC is freezing up on connect attempts
<frog_> it does this every time I try to get a new install running and I have no idea how I eventually fix it
<wrst> Omnifrog|pond: looks like idjc is in the ubuntu repos was there some reason you didn't use that?
<bill_gill> hello
<bill_gill> I need help with getting my happauge 1600 tv-tuner to show the feed on screen
<wrst> hello bill_gill have no clue on that :)
<wrst> if it is supported i'm sure there is a tutorial out there however
<bill_gill> it is supported but trying to dig through all of the documentation is insane. most that i have found is dated and may not apply any longer.
<bill_gill> mythtv, itv, utv... yadda yadda
<bill_gill> I just need a simple "show your tv" interface.
<bill_gill> with a cable box from comcast there is no need for tuning.. just need to display the card output
<Omnifrog_> hehe, brilliant !  http://boingboing.net/2013/03/17/death-star-was-an-inside-job.html
<wrst> hello Omnifrog_, chris4585
<chris4585> morning
<wrst> how's it going chris4585?
<chris4585> good, off today
<chris4585> you wrst ?
<wrst> oh at work
<chris4585> fun
<wrst> yes something like that
<wrst> not exactly fun but not bad
<Omnifrog_> howdy wrst n chris
<wrst> Omnifrog_: all going well?
<Omnifrog_> not bad
<wrst> good
<wrst> how is your setup or re-setup going?
<Omnifrog_> as far as I know I'm good to go for my show on the ubuntu install
<Omnifrog_> Opensuse, not so much :\
<wrst> good
<wrst> that can be a pain when something you depend on goes down
<Omnifrog_> yeah. the current configuration is less than optimal though. / and /home are on the same partition
<wrst> Omnifrog_: i'm a hack so i keep it that way for simplicity on my laptop but I really keep nothing local
<Omnifrog_> I keep meaning to do something about that
<wrst> i keep everything on my freenas and backed up
<wrst> i use crashplan for online backup
<wrst> wb Omnifrog_ ;)
<Omnifrog_> laggy server is laggy
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> lag is not good
<Omnifrog_> http://blog.freenode.net/
<Omnifrog_> PDPC, freenode’s parent organization to dissolve...
<wrst> just noticed taht
<wrst> and evidently they brought their own server down, or Unit193 did it one
<Unit193> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://blog.freenode.net/
<wrst> yep Unit193 did it
<Unit193> I'm sorry, but I was bored! :P
<Unit193> They posted it on G+ too.
<DJOmnifrog> hmm, why is the album field in the tag info?
<DJOmnifrog> stupid versions of IJDC
<DJOmnifrog> I'm so disoriented
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-20
<Omnifrog> flufff
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> morning wrst
<wrst> chris4585: how are things down south?
<chris4585> same old same old
<wrst> i suppose that can be good
<chris4585> I guess, I just want it to be next month already
<jfenn2199> hello all
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-21
<Omnifrog> woo, I'll be hosting the live Seattle Hempfest podcasts this quarter!
<Juzzy> Omnifrog: u in chat or knox?
<Omnifrog> I'm in Chatt
<Juzzy> ah
<Juzzy> we're going out there this weekend
<Juzzy> gunna do a lil getaway with the fam
<Omnifrog> oh, to Chatt?
<Juzzy> yep
<Omnifrog> it's a really fun place, lol
<Juzzy> gunna do the aquarium and the children's musem
<Juzzy> etc
<Omnifrog> the aquarium is awesome
<Juzzy> yea its cool
<Juzzy> i think i like ripleys a little better
<Juzzy> the tunnel is cool with all the sharks
<Juzzy> hard to beat friggin hammerheads swimming above you head
<Omnifrog> my wife gets back in town Friday. maybe we could join you for lunch downtown on Sat or something
<Juzzy> maybe
<Juzzy> i'd have to run it by the wife
<Omnifrog> no problem
<Juzzy> i think we're gunna be there sunday and monday
<Juzzy> but not sure, loose schedule
<Juzzy> I tried taking all next week off
<Juzzy> then my boss wanted me in for 1 day to train a new employee
<Omnifrog> I'm used to fluid scheduling
<Juzzy> and a side job i've been working wanted me 2 days in the office heh
<Juzzy> im like JEZZ
<Juzzy> can i friggen take a vacation
<Omnifrog> lol
<Omnifrog> I hear ya
<Juzzy> but I bill by the hour on the side gig, so it's hard to say no
<Juzzy> I'll even bill the lunch hour heh
<Omnifrog> consuting?
<Juzzy> yea
<Omnifrog> you deal with ISO at all
<Juzzy> which iso?
<Juzzy> iso is a standard heh
<Omnifrog> 9000/1
<Juzzy> dont think so, what's 9000/1?
<Omnifrog> 9000/9001
<Juzzy> oh no
<Juzzy> I'm building their DR/BC strat
<Juzzy> I've built my own cloud
<Omnifrog> wife is a US delegate on ISO
<Juzzy> ah nice
<Omnifrog> not really
<Juzzy> the real iso
<Omnifrog> it means she's gone a lot
<Omnifrog> yeah
<Juzzy> internation standard org?
<Omnifrog> yeah that
<Juzzy> nice
<Juzzy> based out of chatt?
<Omnifrog> she's on the road this week too
<Omnifrog> oh, no
<Omnifrog> they meet all over the place
<Juzzy> ah
<Omnifrog> this week they are in new orleans
<Juzzy> The only iso i deal with is like 9660 heh
<Juzzy> set back in the 80s or whatever
<Omnifrog> if you ever need anything to do with that give me a shout
<Juzzy> like what? heh
<Juzzy> I'm a pretty technical guy
<Omnifrog> I meant the other ISO standards
<Juzzy> ah gotcha :)
<Juzzy> I honestly have no clue how ISO works
<Omnifrog> it's a bunch of political BS
<Omnifrog> that's how it works
<Juzzy> I assumed it was a few old hard-ass'd MIT and germany, swiss, etc who rule the tech format scene
<Omnifrog> every standards group is different
<Omnifrog> but they are all kinda the same
<Juzzy> side note, did you hear about the comcast hack?
<Omnifrog> another one?
<Juzzy> saturday night, during the sarah palin speach
<Juzzy> speech
<Omnifrog> oh, no. I didn't know she was still talking
<Juzzy> someone pushed an emergency broadcast and turn * channels over to palin's speech, lol
<Juzzy> and you couldn't change it until she was done
<Omnifrog> lol
<Juzzy> it also was during the ufc fight
<Omnifrog>  I will prolly read about that tomorrow
<Juzzy> "also" meaning, coincidentally i'm sure
<Omnifrog> why do people keep letting her talk?
<Juzzy> https://www.google.com/search?q=comcast+palin&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Juzzy> the same reason nikki manaj gets paid to be a moron
<Juzzy> ok i'm off to bed
<Omnifrog> me too
<Omnifrog> night!
<Juzzy> i might hit you up when I'm in chatt
<Juzzy> cya bud
<Omnifrog> do !
<Juzzy> hey btw
<Omnifrog> Si?
<Juzzy> how much do cedar posts, 6" x 8' typically run?
<Omnifrog> err...
<Juzzy> I've been "trying" to buy them at $2.50, seems cheap
<Juzzy> I figured you'd know heh
<Juzzy> being a lumberjack n all :o
<Omnifrog> I have very little cedar here
<Omnifrog> they are all very small
<Juzzy> ah, figured u were a pro lumberjack
<Omnifrog> no no no
<Juzzy> timbering out ppl's land, splitting revenue, etc
<Omnifrog> I'm a transplant from California
<Omnifrog> granted, that was 15 years ago
<Juzzy> :p
<Juzzy> ah thought you said u were a lumberjack the other night
<Omnifrog> but I dont do a lot of commercial timber
<Juzzy> ah
<Juzzy> ok fair enough
<Juzzy> get some sleep
<Juzzy> thanks, ttyl
<Omnifrog> u 2
<Juzzy> in ubuntu 12.04 what replaces whois? No command 'whois' found, did you mean: 'rwhois' 'jwhois' 'cwhois' 'gwhois'
<cyberanger> Juzzy: sudo apt-get install whois
<Juzzy> oh pfft
<cyberanger> I think they just removed the package from a default insteall
<Juzzy> th
<cyberanger> er, install (new small keyboard, working out the kinks)
<Juzzy> thx
<cyberanger> Juzzy: yep, that's all it'd take, they just removed it from a default install
<cyberanger> no problem, I've ran across that myself, so I've added it to a list next to nmap & dnsutils (dig tool) that I usually install
<cyberanger> you may want to consider adding command-not-found to your system if you haven't already
<Juzzy> hehe well usually it's right
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-22
<wrst> morning Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> mornin  wrst
<wrst> I see there is another early riser around, I am a reluctant one
<Omnifrog> heh, I'm running late today
<Omnifrog> ... getting the kid ready for school
<wrst> spring break here, my wife is a teacher, the crum cruncher is just 2 so no school yet for her
<Omnifrog> wheeeew
<Omnifrog> just made it
<Omnifrog> school bus away!
<Omnifrog> last day before spring break
<wrst> my wife will cry as today is the last day of her's :)
<Omnifrog> awww
<wrst> yep been cold rainy/snowy all week :)
<wrst> she was going to go run when i got him wed. afternoon and decided not to when she saw the snow blowing
<wrst> oh xTEMPLARx if only you would log into your irc client you could see someoen has spoken to you
<average_guy> Hello all. Playing with IRC on my phone today
<wrst> average_guy: hows that going?
<average_guy> Think I bout got it figured out
<wrst> what are you using?
<average_guy> How r you wrst
<wrst> good how are you average_guy?
<average_guy> I'm using andchat
<wrst> average_guy: you still running that server?
<average_guy> I couldn't stand not having a phone any longer
<average_guy> Yup
<average_guy> I sum balls at typing on this thing
<average_guy> Lol
<average_guy> *SUCK
<wrst> ha ha average_guy aver thought about irssi and connect bot?
<wrst> always on just connect and away you go
<average_guy> Hmm...
<wrst> or quassel and quasseldroid is what I use
<average_guy> I'll have to go read about that
<wrst> but irssi and connectbot irssi i think is the one you want its made just for irssi
<average_guy> I love my irssi
<wrst> what type of phone are you using?
<average_guy> No doubt
<average_guy> A cheap one
<wrst> well you need to get it and put another firmware on it just to really brighten your day :)
<average_guy> That does sound fun wrst
<wrst> i'm using cyanogenmod its some good stuff
<average_guy> Watching vids on rooting
<wrst> what device do you have?
<average_guy> PCd chaser
<wrst> no cyanogenmod for that phone, looks like someone had started developing cm7 for it
<average_guy> It really is a dinky phone
<wrst> hey a dinky phone can do a lot
<wrst> i had a lg vortex, really dinky also but could do a lot
<average_guy> I would root of if I could think of a good reason, but it really isn't capable of much
<wrst> getting rid of bloatware
<wrst> especially on a low end phone
<average_guy> That is a pretty good reason
<wrst> saves space
<average_guy> Hmmm
<wrst> but be careful on my vortex i deleted some stuff that I shouldn't have :)
<wrst> android has come a long way since the 2.2/2.3 days also
<average_guy> I see
<wrst> i have a galaxy s3 now running cyanogenmod makes a great great device
<average_guy> I have 2.3
<average_guy> :(
<wrst> its still good and really what you can do isn't that much difference but the interface is much better
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> wrst, morning
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> chris4585: all going well?
<chris4585> wrst, yep
<wrst> wb average_guys still tinkering?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-23
 * DJOmnifrog tinkers 
<wrst> Omnifrog: what have you tinkered with?
<Omnifrog> my console mainly just then
<Omnifrog> I don't like the latest version of IDJC at all
<Omnifrog> it's audio normalization is broke and it's slow response time is just uncalled for
<Omnifrog> wtf are the devs thinking????!!!!
<wrst> do devs think? :)
<Omnifrog> not to mention that it, like all the other versions, is STILL a complete pain in the ass to get working
<Omnifrog> why even put it in the repos if it isn't ever going to work from there ?
<Omnifrog> and why do it year after year ?
<Omnifrog> grrrr
<Juzzy> ?
<Omnifrog> I need a beer
<Omnifrog> hi Juzzy
<Juzzy> try wine or b00z
<Juzzy> it'll get you there faster
<Juzzy> I need to hit up the pritchards's fudge brownie
<Juzzy> but I gave up sweets for now :/
<Omnifrog> I don't do the hard stuff these days
<Juzzy> even red wine? :/
<Omnifrog> I drink wine every now and then
<Juzzy> is there a cool place to spend the night in chattanooga?
<DJOmnifrog> dammit
<Juzzy> is there a cool place to spend the night in chattanooga?
<DJOmnifrog> lots of places
<DJOmnifrog> rough day
<wrst> not good on a weekend DJOmnifrog
<DJOmnifrog> network AND computers are picking my show time to act like jerks
<wrst> ugh :(
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-19
 * wrst looks around at crickets
 * Unit193 eats a few.
<wrst> not that hungry yet
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-20
<sladen> not of interest to myself, but some recruiter is currently pestering about a Ruby on Rails Developer in Chattanooga, Tennessee
<sladen> Christian Bugia <christian.bugia@matchrelevant.com>   for anyone who's interested in entertaining a recruiter
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-21
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<wrst> how are you and the grand-tadpoles doing?
<Omnifrog> doing well!
<Omnifrog> just waiting for the dang weather to get it's head out
<Omnifrog> I may build a greenhouse tomorrow just to get some seeds started
<wrst> yeah doesn't look to be getting too warm very soon
<Unit193> froggie: Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-19
<|Ubik|> ssh is overrated, use telnet instead :)
<xTEMPLARx> telnet, eh?
<xTEMPLARx> manually encrypt everything and copy/paste?
<Unit193> xTEMPLARx: Double rot13 all the way!
<bwmaker> Afternoon.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<bwmaker> How's it going?
<bwmaker> This room seems quiet. :)
<Unit193> It is a bit, but people chat every so often.
<Unit193> Not too shabby, got a nice cup o' coffee.
<bwmaker> I haven't been around in a while. My old nick was fastforward. I've been running IRC lately and thought I'd pop back in.
<Unit193> Oh hey, I remember that nick, sort of!
<bwmaker> :) I wasn't around very often.
<Unit193> Well I have a terrible memory to boot.  wrst will show up sometime I'm sure.
<Unit193> So, what're ye running nowdays?
<wrst> hey bwmaker
<wrst> Unit193: your wish is my command :)
<Unit193> Figured it was a person, you like talking to people! :P
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> don't know if I really like talking with people
<wrst> maybe more than you Unit193?
<Unit193> Hey!  I already saw and was social this week, what more did you want?!
<Unit193> :P
<bwmaker> I'm using Ubuntu MATE 14.04 today.
<wrst> Unit193: good job
<wrst> bwmaker: I hear that is an excellent distro
<Unit193> It'll be official with Vivid.
<wrst> yes
<wrst> sounds like it will be what xubuntu used to be
 * wrst ducks from Unit193's punch after that
<Unit193> Ugly and hardly usable? :----D
<bwmaker> I like it, for the most part. My home desktop is running Mint 17.1. I wanted to stop distro hopping on it and leave it alone. Mint runs great on it. I've got the XPS 13 Sputnik laptop, so I wanted to be as close to Ubuntu as possible. I know they're not entirely different, but just felt better about it being Ubuntu.
<wrst> stop distro hopping? why would anyone want to do that? :)
<Unit193> Because it's so much effort to correct everything the distro does wrong! :P
<wrst> exactly Unit193 that's why I run arch :P
<Unit193> It'd take too long to setup correctly. :P
<wrst> Unit193: by the time you get all the stuff stripped I can have my ideal setup done
<wrst> and I don't have to redo it every 6 months
<wrst> unless I get bored with it like I did a few weeks ago and start from new for the fun of it
<Unit193> I don't have to redo it, and I haven't reinstalled for a while except in VM.  You know you can install a minimal set right?  That was one of my contributions to Xubuntu. ;)
<wrst> I have done the web install
<wrst> but then a meta package generally pulls int all sorts of junk I don't want
<bwmaker> The every months thing is why I switched to Mint 17, it's all based on 14.04 and new packages, updates, etc will get back ported until 16.04. No upgrading! :)
<xTEMPLARx> oh the day I get crazy busy at work, this place explodes in conversation
<xTEMPLARx> I see how it is
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> xTEMPLARx: Come on!  Join in on the distro conversation!  Then we move on to editors, and browsers next! ;)
<bwmaker> Woo, editors! :)
<bwmaker> I did try openSuse and Fedora 21 for a month or so each.
<bwmaker> Came back to Ubuntu/Mint. Just can't get away from the ease and number of deb packages.
<Unit193> Mint. :3
<Unit193> And yeah, I'd be stuck with Debian based too.  Pretty much only one outside of that I would consider is Arch or Arch based.
<Unit193> Oh gosh, another Alien movie?
<Unit193> So, just in case I didn't kill the channel dead enough, http://explosm.net/show/episode/141/step-on-a-crack :3
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-20
<xTEMPLARx> I'm only like 16 hours late, but what of this browser discussion?  any truth to the rumors that microsoft is going to discontinue IE finally?
<bwmaker> Good morning, folks.
<xTEMPLARx> morning morning
 * bwmaker waves hello.
<Unit193> xTEMPLARx: You didn't read the rest of it did you?  They're starting over, new rendering engine too.  I'd link you, but I no longer have any idea where I read it. :3
<Unit193> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/03/windows-10-to-make-the-secure-boot-alt-os-lock-out-a-reality/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-22
<bwmaker> Welp... jumped ship to Fedora on both machines. Distro hopping FTW!
<wrst> ha ha bwmaker I hear fedora is getting much much better
<bwmaker> :) I had an XPS 13 w/ Ubuntu from work. I don't like Unity, tried Gnome, MATE, and just ran into issues here and there. Fedora with Gnome works beautifully.
<bwmaker> s/had/have
<bwmaker> Swapped out Mint 17.1 on my home desktop for Fedora 21 yesterday. I like keeping things consistent. :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-21
<cyberanger> wrst: Ouch
<wrst> Just hard to get people together
<cyberanger> wrst: true, granted I've seen groups where the physical meetings stopped, but the mailing list stayed active
<wrst> I don't think either has been strong
<cyberanger> wrst: Mailing list has been dead for years
<cyberanger> (I'm on it)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-03-24
<Unit193> wrst: In GNOME, do you use something to get tray icons or kstatusnotifier back?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-03-25
<cyberanger> Interesting question.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-03-20
 * Ubik farts 
